
Stephen Wolfram Testifying at the Senate about A.I - raleighm
https://writings.stephenwolfram.com/2019/06/testifying-at-the-senate-about-a-i-selected-content-on-the-internet/
======
ydb
Excellent! Besides maybe Geoffrey Hinton, I can't think of a better person to
represent A.I. to laymen.

Say what you will about Wolfram and his personality, but the man is an icon of
approachable and engaging science/math writing.

Heck, once I started reading _A New Kind of Science_ I could barely put it
down -- I carried the damn thing on the subway even! Much better than Jane
Austen anyway...

